# Freelance Makeup artist Charge (any event)



## RayRay85 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey there, I wasn't sure where to put this question, so I hope this is the right place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm thinking of starting to get into freelance make-up. I usually do it on my friends for free, and they love it. I would love to be able to perhaps earn a little extra money (I'm a poor student, lol) by freelancing around campus or something. I was just wondering, what do you guys charge (sorry if that is a personal question), or what would you recommend for me to charge. I know I am just starting out, so I am sure that factors into it as well. Also, there won't be any transportation costs, so keep that in mind. 

Also, I mainly use MAC products, so I would love to get a discount, especially since if I begin to freelance, I'll be spending a lot more there. Would I qualify for the MAc pro card or not? I don't want to abuse the system or anything if I am not truely deserving of one. If you guys think I will qualify, do you have suggestions for what to submit to them as proof? I'll have business cards and flyers, and of course copies of receipts, but I'm not sure if that is enough, so all suggestions are welcome. Thanks


----------



## brandi (Mar 15, 2006)

hmmm... you can apply for the card using a business card and client contract! just go to macpro.com and it tells you everything you need to know.....

as for the charging i guess it really depends.... is it going to be a prom, a wedding a group or individual?


----------



## farra712 (Mar 15, 2006)

I have been freelancing for a couple of years, but this is what I usually do to figure out what to charge:

If it is just one person I take into account whether I will have to purchase any items specifically for use on that person (For example if I do not have a foundation to match them) or I give them the option of using items that are in their personal makeup collection.  If I do have to purchase a new item, I will charge them 15% of what that product costs if they don't want to keep the item, or they can buy it for what I paid for it.  Then I charge $25 to $40 for my time, depending on how detailed their look will be and if I am using my makeup or theirs mostly.  It also depends on the economy where you live.  ( I live in Mississippi and we don't have a high demand for this stuff, so I can't charge a ton cause not many people could or would afford it.)

For groups (example: a wedding party) I take the same things into account, and I usually charge $30 for the bride and $25 for each bridesmaid.  However, sometimes I will do deals like if they have 5 bridesmaids or more, the bride is free!  

For proms/homecomings I usually charge $20-30 because this is what they would pay if they bought one or two products from a makeup counter and that is usually what the counter would require.  

Just make sure you cover any costs, and figure out how much you want to make per hour after subtracting your costs. 

I am sure you will be able to get a pro card....I am working on that myself right now! I hope this helps and i am sure that you could make some money doing this!


----------



## martygreene (Mar 15, 2006)

For info in the MAC PRO membership card, please see the FAQ thread here: http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25432

As far as rates, here's my general breakdown:
Photography/portfolio building
One model: $75+ (one look, 1-2 hours time)
2-3 models: $200+ (one look each, no more than one hour per model)
Full day: (multiple looks, 5+ hours): $350+

Bridal/Special Event
Bridal makeup: $125 for basic bridal application
Bridesmaids/mothers-of-the-bride: $60 each (must be reserved in advance)
Non-Bridal, special event makeup: $80 per application.

Theatrical/Halloween
Halloween: $55+ per application
Theatrical- straight theare: $175/week
Theatrical- musical theatre: $250/week
Theatrical- dance: $200/week
Theatrical SFX or quick-changes: additional $75-100/week

I generally require a deposit is $50. The balance is due the day of the event, when services are rendered. Additional materials ("kit fee") may be charged if specialty items are required, or the client wishes to keep the products used.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 16, 2006)

I haven't been doing too many freelance gigs lately, but when I was doing more of them, I would usually charge $80-90/bride and $50/bridesmaids/MoB; don't forget that you have to take into consideration your expenses (disposable sponges, mascara wands, wipes, hand sanitizer, etc), containers, etc.  Those things eat into your profits big time...


----------



## hungerartist (Mar 31, 2006)

*Charge for wedding makeup?*

I have recently been asked to do make-up for a wedding by someone at work. I have experience with stage (concert) make-up and photography make-up.. but have yet to do a wedding and don't know how much to charge. I would be doing five bridesmaids and the bride. 
Do i charge per person? or just all together?

Tell me anything you know, and if you know alot please share it all.

Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 31, 2006)

*Make-up wedding charge*

Hi!  When I do makeup for weddings I usually charge a $50-75 for the bride depending on if I use air brushing or not and $25-30 for each additional person.  That also includes the consultation with the bride before the wedding.  I also work in Washington state as well and my pricing is pretty accurate with others I know around the state. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Hope that helps you!


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 31, 2006)

Wedding makeup is usually per person, with the bride being charged more...just make sure you take a snack and lots of water with you..the first wedding I did was the bride, 5 bridesmaids, the mothers and an aunt...I banked, but it took me the rest of the day to recover...I was dead tired and famished because I barely had time to rest between clients (good thing I have a ton of brushes as well!).  SOmetimes when I do weddings with more than 4 clients (bride included), I take another MA along...

In South Florida, prices for wedding makeup are pretty steep...you can charge $125-150 for the bride (the consultation is an additional $50) and $50-75 for each bridesmaid and no one bats an eyelash...


----------



## trucco.diva (Mar 31, 2006)

hey,
 I do a lot of weddings and charge $85-$100 for the bride and $65-$75 for bridesmaids, and then $45 for Mother of the Bride. It also depends if its a friend and the budget of the wedding, if your good brides are willing to pay.

Also I go with the bride to choose a lipstick/gloss or add that to the price.

And as a nice touch I do a really nice face chart with all the products and get it lamenated for the bride to keep. They love it!

Take lots of Isopropyl Alcohol to clean your brushes!

hope that helps


----------



## martygreene (Mar 31, 2006)

You might wish to read this thread: http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=41775


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 31, 2006)

i charge $500 for a full day, $70 per face and consultation


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 31, 2006)

oh and never clean your brushes with pure alcohol\!!


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_i charge $500 for a full day, $70 per face and consultation_

 

Does your full day include stayin with the bride for touchups?  My sister-in-law paid $800 for the full day, including touchups during the reception...


----------



## mae13 (Mar 31, 2006)

What should a client contract look like? Everything I do now is so informal, mostly with friends and family. Most of the time it's a favor, or an equal exchange since I get to practice. If I would like to move into more professional (though still freelance) work, (which would require contracting with people that I don't necessarily know) what should the contract spell out, and how should it look in order to protect both me and the client? Are they actually legally binding in any way?

As an example, I used to work as a therapist and integration aide for a child with a developmental disability. Since I was working directly for the parents and not an organization, they basically just wrote out a couple of sentence spelling out the time frame I was committed to, the salary, and the job title. Would that be a valid contract template?


----------



## baprinces01 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Advertising*

How do you begin marketing yourself as a freelance artist?  I was thinking about hooking up with some hairdressers and things like that.


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 5, 2009)

..........................


----------



## counterobsess (Dec 6, 2009)

Why has this really old thread been revived.....??
Surely this has been rehashed plenty of times in more recent threads??


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 8, 2009)

^ I looked, I didn't see any!!!!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Dec 8, 2009)

Here are a few that might be able to answer your questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f194/rates-152024/
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f194/f...al-etc-148711/
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f194/r...culate-133057/
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f194/s...-charge-92000/


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Feb 4, 2010)

.....


----------

